# El Gordo Christmas draw



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

Can anyone please explain how we go about buying a Christmas draw ticket for el gordo. I realise we would need to go into the lottery outlet in town, but how much is it per entry, is it luck of the draw (excuse the pun!!) as to what number you get? 

Also how would we go about asking for an entry...all answers for this bit in Spanish please:confused2::clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's complicated stuff, or at least it seems it to me. Each ticket costs 200€, so most people buy a tenth - *un décimo* at 20€. Of course, that might be divided again amongst family members, work colleagues or friends. Sometimes you're given a ticket in the market/ butcher's/ local shop which means that you play a very small amount of a *décimo*, like 5cents for example. That's called a *participación*. Lottery tickets or participaciones are often given as early Christmas presents to family and friends.
Here's more lottery vocabulary.
Glosario Lotería Navidad


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

PS you can ask for the number you want (limited to the numbers that they've got on display), or you can ask for one that finishes in... (uno que termine en ...) or one that has a ... (uno que tenga un...)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Also most bars , restaurants, petrol stations will sell décimos , but you pay 2 or 3 euros more.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We bought a décimo at the local bar. It cost €23 and the extra €3 goes to support the local kids' football club, which we don't mind at all.

It will be fun going to the bar on 22 December and waiting for our number to come up!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We bought a décimo at the local bar. It cost €23 and the extra €3 goes to support the local kids' football club, which we don't mind at all.
> 
> It will be fun going to the bar on 22 December and waiting for our number to come up!


Christmas hasn't really arrived for me until I hear the children from San Ildefonso singing the lottery numbers on the 22nd.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I must be the odd one out, I have never purchased a lottery ticket anywhere.


----------



## neilb (Feb 21, 2011)

How do you know if you've won or more importantly if you buy "un décimo" how do you know the other 9 people will honour your winnings?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neilb said:


> How do you know if you've won or more importantly if you buy "un décimo" how do you know the other 9 people will honour your winnings?


the winning numbers are widely circulated

you would normally buy a décimo from a proper lottery outlet or with a group of people you know & trust


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

neilb said:


> How do you know if you've won or more importantly if you buy "un décimo" how do you know the other 9 people will honour your winnings?


As Xabiachica has just said you actually get a ticket . un décimo. 

A complete ticket is 200€ but is comprised of 10 individual décimos .


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

neilb said:


> How do you know if you've won or more importantly if you buy "un décimo" how do you know the other 9 people will honour your winnings?


A 'Decimo' - one tenth - is a ticket in it's own right. Think of the 'Ticket' being physically divided into ten separate decimos's.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Check your numbers here!
Lotería de Navidad - Página oficial del Sorteo Extraordinario de Navidad. Loterías del Estado


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Damn. Another year of penury.

But there's always El Niño on 5 Jan ...


----------

